# Terrible Webcomic Review: Cats and Cameras, 3 Dog Night



## Smelge (Oct 18, 2010)

There are times when I really regret that when I start reading something I have to finish it. Maybe it's an OCD. Maybe not. Sometimes it allows me to push past a flimsy or poor start in a book and make it to where it dramatically improves and redeems itself.

This did not happen with Cats and Cameras.

http://catsncameras.com/cnc/

I don't even know where I got the link to it from, but it's been sat in my bookmarks waiting a look, and holy fuck is it bad.

*The story*

The main character returns home from college. She is going to run a camera shop. Except it's not just a camera shop, but a porn studio as well. And you can instantly see where this is going. I believe this strip has been going a few years now, and so far it has had strips in the camera shop maybe three times. Oh god.

So, with staff problems and the default grumpy fat person and your more retarded than usual shopslut, the new boss decides on team-building. With guns. Paintball guns, but what the fuck? After that, it just goes right downhill with strange love interests, people leaving and so on. The whole fucking thing makes no sense at all. At first it seems like a poor attempt to shoehorn porn into the thing, but there is very little actual nudity. A few tits and implied sex, but for what it seems to want to be, it is lacking.

Maybe the author believes in the Cloverfield Effect. Imply, don't show, leave the audience puzzled, it'll be fine.

*The Art*

This comic seems to eat artists. They've gone through three so far, one of them lasting about a fortnight. It's sort of inconsistent. The earlier stuff by V. Kyrie sort of works with the style of the writing. It's legible and works. The newer stuff by M. Hardiman is bad. So very bad. Technically, the art is above your average. However, he aims for a more realistic style than V. Kyrie did, but adds cartoony expressions. They just do not work with the realism, and are quite frankly, fucking terrifying. Oh, and the shift into his art has suddenly started a new era of full frontal nudity and vaginas. So it looks like it's finally shifting towards the porn they've been hinting at.

*What?*

I suspect when the author came up with this comic idea, the porn studio begged for a nice business plan. Keep the online strip as it's own entity, with hints of sexuality, sell the real porn on cd's to sex-starved furries. One of the main problems I see though, is that they have updating issues. The site claims to be weekly, but the dates on the strips shows this very rarely happens. I suspect that infrequent updates scare away as many viewers as the threat of nudity attracts. An increase in sexual content encourages the readers back. This is a horrible yet effective trick used by people everywhere.

Parts of the script itself are nonsensical and just plain retarded.

So the retardslut is woken by her mother in the morning, and attempts to hide a vibrator because her mum doesn't think she is into any of that sex stuff yet, despite her coming home with semen stuck in her fur. She then moves around the room, displaying every last part of her body to the viewer and her mother, hides the vibrator under her pillow, uses a shitty excuse, then when the mother leaves, 'accidentally' sits on the vibrating pillow resulting in tongue hanging out and cuntshot for the viewers pleasure.

I mean, what? So her mum is a complete flailing retard too, not to notice what her daughter gets up to? SHE WORKS IN A PORN STUDIO, YOU DAFT HAG. Really? If she was that innocent, she wouldn't be running around naked in front of you! Fuck sake!

Anyway, Cats and Cameras is a horrible concept, start to end, and seems to only exist on the basis that they can sell their porn cd's if they give you enough hints about sex. I suspect the comic itself is nothing more than a very poorly updated porn portfolio to entice buyers.

2/10 - Avoid

*3 Dog Night

*Here is a surprise.

The other day, I was browsing FA, and I came across a strip called "3 Dog Night". It's by Demicoeur, who I am well aware does quite a lot of porn stuff. However, the comic so far is pretty fucking excellent. It's obvious where it will end up (fucking), but until it does, it's still good.

The art is excellent, the actual drawing style I absolutely love, the story so far is pretty well paced and the facial expressions are fantastic. I can't recommend this enough.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4204578

Story so far: 9/10 - Read it


----------



## Aegis (Oct 19, 2010)

Your review for CnC was hilarious.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 20, 2010)

I would have to disagree on 3 Dog Night. The situation with the dateline-rapist character is eye rolling cliche. Extremely predictable the love interest would save her. And about the love interest, he's flat. He is polite, and perfect, and is a foreigner from a romantic country(aren't there any other countries besides Spain, Italy, England and France? You know, that aren't comfortably exotic?) He is just boring and is made to be a 'perfect boyfriend'. It's a horrible way to create characters. It would be more interesting if he made a more dire cultural mistake instead of a cutsie wutsie greeting kiss.
Not to mention if a guy you don't like touches you inappropiatly it's a no-no, but if a cute boy you've just met grabs your ass it's a-ok! I do let this one slide slightly on the grounds of he wasn't trying to be malicious, but damn if he got a really personal grab.(No doubt accentuated by the pornographic nature of the comic.)
I won't touch on world dynamics and the "but why?" of character design, as at least one of the characters are burrowed/collaborated/whatever from someone else and that the whole thing is a 'spare time comic'.
This is an average comic. I do like the art style, it's angular yet keeps quite a bit of expression in both the character's face and body. For that, it is better than some furry comics(thank you for knowing proportions, artist.) but it really lacks in other areas. I know this is just a fun comic for the artist, but they really have a lot of potential to be a really good comic artist if they put their nose to the writing grindstone and pull out a good plot and interesting characters and not rely on cliches.
I probably look like a huge jerk, as it looks like the comic is about the creator's and her boyfriend's fursonas, and that she requests readers to note she "does this for fun". But she did put it up, and so it is up for public critique.

I also found the CnC review hilarious.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2010)

OfficerBadger said:


> I would have to disagree on 3 Dog Night. The situation with the dateline-rapist character is eye rolling cliche. Extremely predictable the love interest would save her. And about the love interest, he's flat. He is polite, and perfect, and is a foreigner from a romantic country(aren't there any other countries besides Spain, Italy, England and France? You know, that aren't comfortably exotic?) He is just boring and is made to be a 'perfect boyfriend'. It's a horrible way to create characters. It would be more interesting if he made a more dire cultural mistake instead of a cutsie wutsie greeting kiss.
> Not to mention if a guy you don't like touches you inappropiatly it's a no-no, but if a cute boy you've just met grabs your ass it's a-ok! I do let this one slide slightly on the grounds of he wasn't trying to be malicious, but damn if he got a really personal grab.(No doubt accentuated by the pornographic nature of the comic.)
> I won't touch on world dynamics and the "but why?" of character design, as at least one of the characters are burrowed/collaborated/whatever from someone else and that the whole thing is a 'spare time comic'.
> This is an average comic. I do like the art style, it's angular yet keeps quite a bit of expression in both the character's face and body. For that, it is better than some furry comics(thank you for knowing proportions, artist.) but it really lacks in other areas. I know this is just a fun comic for the artist, but they really have a lot of potential to be a really good comic artist if they put their nose to the writing grindstone and pull out a good plot and interesting characters and not rely on cliches.
> I probably look like a huge jerk, as it looks like the comic is about the creator's and her boyfriend's fursonas, and that she requests readers to note she "does this for fun". But she did put it up, and so it is up for public critique.


 
True.

I mean it's obviously going to turn in to porn at some point, so the fact that there actually seems to be some coherence before what is going to happen comes as a surprise. The characters do fall straight in to basic caricatures. The sexy prude, the noble foreigner, the horny dickbag and the aggressive girl.

I ignored the ass-grab thing. The character won't stop fucking talking, so he throws her in to the water. That is all I read into it. He's speeding her up and getting her to stop talking and get on with it. Dunno, suppose it's up for debate there.

Anyway, I like it. It has managed to keep consistent and agreeable art, has not resorted to random chibi faces to show emotions, and is pretty fun. Yeah, it has a few issues, but fuck it, I like it.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2010)

khristina said:


> about porn i dont see anything bad i also like to read or watch porn comic
> i think it makes the comic have more fantacy and sexual stuffs


 
Ys. But either make it a porn comic or a proper comic. Supporting a substandard comic by inserting porn is just a cheap way to avoid having to do actual work.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 5, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ys. But either make it a porn comic or a proper comic. Supporting a substandard comic by inserting porn is just a cheap way to avoid having to do actual work.


 
dude it's a spammer


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> dude it's a spammer


 
Doesn't mean I can't treat it like a regular, upstanding retard like I do to everyone else.


----------

